
Weird metal anomaly found beneath the moon's south pole - vivekd
https://www.space.com/moon-south-pole-anomaly-metal-asteroid-impact.html
======
seeker61
It's the Mother Ship

~~~
simonblack
Monolith.

Arthur Clarke has a lot of explaining to do.

